# Small Tank vic's



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting (ie buying) another tank but it would be limited to a 30 long or more probably a 29 gallon or 20 long. I've wanted to do a victorian hap for quite a while. Would a breeding group of any species work?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can house a group of haps(1 male and 3 or4 females) inna 30G, try to search amongst the most mildered species with a moderate size.
xris


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Get the 30 Long, the extra 6" is nice to have and less constrictive. I know people who kept and breed several Vic's in 20L's, but these were very experienced high volume breeders, a 36" tank will be better to enjoy the fish


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

As far as the milder species go, it seems the Ruby greens fall into that category. What others?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

kenya gold stay rather small and are rather peaceful.


----------

